# Coming Soon: Coolest-Ever 360-Degree Video Camera



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2014)

A lot of people with action cams like GoPros use them mostly to take videos of themselves. Action selfies, as it were. This is because if you have to choose between a shot of what you’re seeing vs. a shot of yourself, narcissism has a good chance of winning out.

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/coming-soon-coolest-ever-360-degree-video-camera-86279785944.html


----------

